# Royal Dunes on Hilton Head Island



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 7, 2015)

The renovations were completed in Building 3 in March.  Some pictures of the renovations are available.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks you very much for sharing this information.


----------



## jadejar (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks really nice, thanks for posting them. I am in the process of buying into Royal Dunes and can't wait to go back as an owner.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 7, 2015)

Also, Thanks for the new Royal Dunes resort review posted in Tugs Resorts & Reviews section. Sound great.


----------



## jme (Apr 9, 2015)

I've toured Royal Dunes more than once in the past two years, and it's a real sleeper. You don't hear much about it because it's a relatively small resort, but it's superb. Great 3-BR villas and relatively low maintenance fee.  Well-located immediately behind Marriott's Barony in Port Royal with a short walk to the beach, gorgeous villa decor, quiet and roomy, nice pool. Whenever a week comes available, it's gone quickly, and for good reason. IMHO, it's one of the nicer non-Marriott resorts at HH, especially given the 3-BR situation, which is pretty rare. For what you get, it's a great buy. If we didn't already have too many weeks, I'd like to own Royal Dunes for extra beach time.


----------



## DianneL (Apr 9, 2015)

*Owner at Royal Dunes*

We own a week odd years. Love the resort and travel there every odd year, never trade this resort. In fact, we will be there in a few weeks. We always stay in Building Three, and requested it again for this year. Small resort, well maintained, large, clean unit and a short walk to the beach. Plus, the resort has a great, friendly, helpful staff. Love Royal Dunes.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 10, 2015)

*More information about the renovations*

This article in a timesharing industry magazine has more information about the renovations and how the Board and management company work together to keep the resort up to date and maintenance fees reasonable.


----------



## DianneL (Apr 11, 2015)

*Nice article*

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (May 13, 2015)

*Re-Zoning Near Royal Dunes*

Despite neighbourhood opposition, Heritage Golf got its re-zoning proposal through for the Port Royal Racquet Club.

"The new zoning paves the way for the 8.4-acre Port Royal Racquet Club tennis facilities along Wimbledon Court and Folly Field Road to become a new resort property with up to 134 multi-family units, timeshares or hotel rooms."


----------



## bnoble (May 13, 2015)

We have a stay coming up here late next month.  I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## pedro47 (May 17, 2015)

Maple_Leaf said:


> This article in a timesharing industry magazine has more information about the renovations and how the Board and management company work together to keep the resort up to date and maintenance fees reasonable.



This article is right on target. Building one (1) & three (3) has been completed with their renovations. Building two (2) renovations will start January 2016. Building four (4) renovations will skip a year and will start January 2018.


----------



## DianneL (May 18, 2015)

*Back Home*

We just returned from our stay at Royal Dunes as owners. Stayed in Building 3 and it is lovely. Very well decorated and beautiful. Wonderful weather. A great stay at Royal Dunes and the beach.


----------

